# 1689 LBC on the Sabbath



## Herald (Aug 6, 2007)

> As it is a law of nature, applicable to all, that a proportion of time, determined by God, should be allocated for the worship of God, so, by His Word, He has particularly appointed one day in seven to be kept as a holy Sabbath to Himself. The commandment to this effect is positive, moral, and of perpetual application. It is binding upon all men in all ages. From the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ the Sabbath was the last day of the week, but when Christ's resurrection took place it was changed to the first day of the week, which is called the Lord's day. It is to be continued to the world's end as the Christian Sabbath, the observance of the seventh day being abolished.
> 
> Men keep the Sabbath holy to the Lord when, having duly prepared their hearts and settled their mundane affairs beforehand, for the sake of the Lord's command they set aside all works, words and thoughts that pertain to their worldly employment and recreations, and devote the whole of the Lord's day to the public and private exercises of God's worship, and to duties of necessity and mercy.



_As written_, what are the objections to the 1689 LBC pertaining the Lord's Day as a holy Sabbath?

_Those who subscribe to the WCF are welcome to reply as well since both confession are nearly identical. The WCF is quoted (below) for reference._



> As it is the law of nature, that, in general, a due proportion of time be set apart for the worship of God; so, in His Word, by a positive, moral, and perpetual commandment binding all men in all ages, He has particularly appointed one day in seven, for a Sabbath, to be kept holy unto him: which, from the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ, was the last day of the week: and, from the resurrection of Christ, was changed into the first day of the week, which, in Scripture, is called the Lord's Day, and is to be continued to the end of the world, as the Christian Sabbath.
> 
> This Sabbath is to be kept holy unto the Lord when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest all the day from their own works, words, and thoughts about their wordly employments and recreations, but also are taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of His worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 6, 2007)

Perhaps your looking for a point by point. I recently addressed this subject with my pastor at Berean Baptist Church, a reformed Baptist congregation which uses the 1689 and agrees with its statements on the Sabbath. Here is part of the comments I made after a short study on the matter:



> Before I make some more comments, I want to say that I am making every effort to approach the subject with honesty, openness, and with a teachable heart. Granted it may be impossible to rid one’s self of all pre-judgment, so I will have to trust in the Lord to help this specifically. I also want to be clear that I am not writing to correct you, Berean, or the 1689 confession. This is about my conscience and how I direct my wife and children.
> 
> Kathryn did look to me for guidance about whether we sin when we do not attend church, or if she reads a book on Sunday, et. Section 22:8
> 
> ...



The spririt in which I wrote this to our eldership was not one of controversy, but of explaination of what I learned by studying Scripture. At the beginning of my letter I wrote, ", I had the opportunity to read 146 instances in Scripture where the word Sabbath appears in the KJV. While I know this doesn’t exhaust the topic in Scripture alone, it was a pretty good start." 

Neither do I wish to attempt to employ the use of skilled debate. Trust me, I am not evading here or trying to avoid having my opinions scrutinized. But I am not presenting myself as a Paul or some authoritative teacher sent by God to teach Christendom the truth of the matter. I am merely a believer who had to study the subject because we were told we were sinning (by the preaching of sabbatarian views) if we engaged in certain behaviors on a particular day of the week. As written, my wife asked me, her head, what she should think of this and I needed to study the matter further. 

I continue to the study of the subject and continue to be open to all Scripture and sound reason. 

Your brother in Christ, 
Geoff


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 6, 2007)

I ran across this little piece that takes a little different slant on the issue. It has some good links in it:

THE COMMANDMENT THAT TIME MADE 'OPTIONAL'.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 6, 2007)

It seems that when one questions something that is norm in some circles he/she might be regarded as Antinomian. Nothing could be further from the truth. John Bunyan wrote a treatise on this subject entitled, "QUESTIONS ABOUT THE NATURE AND PERPETUITY OF THE SEVENTH-DAY SABBATH. AND PROOF, THAT THE FIRST DAY OF THE WEEK IS THE TRUE CHRISTIAN SABBATH." 

My interest in the treatise, which I read once but am reading again, is the designation of the first day of the week a "true Christian Sabbath" rather than the Lord's Day. Or to understand if this is just a matter of using language to describe a day. The editor's advertisement is very interesting and a good summary of the treatise. The treatise in its entirety can be found here http://www.peacemakers.net/johnbunyan/index.html 

I in no wise am indicating that this treatise supports what has been my intial impression from Scripture, and expect by God's grace to glean something again from Bunyan's work. 





> All our inquiries into divine commands are required to be made personally, solemnly, prayerful. To 'prove all things,' and 'hold fast' and obey 'that which is good,' is a precept, equally binding upon the clown, as it is upon the philosopher. Satisfied from our observations of nature, that there is a God; our next inquiry is into the revelation of his will: which, when understood, must be implicitly obeyed, in defiance of any usages of society, and of every erroneous pre-conceived opinion. In this important investigation, we shall find, that the commands of God revealed to man, fall under two classes.
> 
> First, Moral and Eternal, being essential to the happiness of all created intelligences, whether pure or sinful. As, the fear and love of the Creator, who preserves and bountifully blesses his creatures; and flowing from this is love to all his creation. He who wantonly destroys life in order that he may glut a demoniac propensity with the agonizing death struggle, is a practical atheist. The Christian will cherish and promote the happiness of all; he dares only to take away life to preserve life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 6, 2007)

I know that Editor's Advertisement was a bit long, but a good summary of Bunyan's work. I wanted to write again to invite comment from Sabbatarians on the following statement: 

"The seventh day sabbath therefore was not from paradise, nor from nature, nor from the fathers, but from t he wilderness, and from Sinai." 

Now to clarify, Bunyan is not saying that the seventh day was not instititued from Creation. Scripture is quite plain on the matter and he writes, "True, it was God's sabbath before: for on the first seventh day we read, that God rested thereon, and sanctified it. Hence he calls it in the first place, MY sabbath. I gave them my sabbath: But it seems it was not given to the church till he had brought them into the wilderness." 

And this was made known only in the wilderness to the church, and binding only upon the Covenant people of God (Exodus 16:29; Eze. 20:5,12), until the time the Messiah would come and put and end to it by a better administration. 

The commandment in the 10 commandments has regard to seventh day Sabbath and not a "Christian Sabbath" or the Lord's Day, whichever we call it.

Please forgive me as I edit and add, but I am studying this subject. If someone has a momement, I would very much like to hear a comment on the distinction made in this statement by Bunyan, "I say, as to that, the nature of that law is moral, but the ministration, and circumstances thereunto belonging, are shadowish and figurative."


----------



## CDM (Aug 6, 2007)

Reformed Baptist said:


> *We also from Scripture agree that the Old Covenant Sabbaths have been abolished, but find no Scriptural support for a Christian’s Sabbath rest to be anything but the Lord Jesus Christ (Heb 3-5). *I am deliberately not going into more detail because I didn’t want this email to be a lesson but a brief explanation on where we stand on this particular subject.
> 
> I also respect the fact that you believe the Lord is taking you in a different direction on the matter. I also felt it to be a matter of integrity to inform you that my wife and I can no longer affirm those particular sections of the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith in their entirety. So that there is no misunderstanding, I will re-quote the parts I agree with and the highlight the parts I do not:
> Geoff



Brother, could you elaborate on the bolded part please? A few things in particular. When you say "the Old Covenant Sabbaths have been abolished" are you referring to the ALL the [ceremonial] (lower case) sabbaths including the 4th commandment (upper case) Sabbath? And, could you please tell me what is meant by the often said "Jesus is our Sabbath rest"? I mean just brass tacks: what does this mean _exactly_.

And, how does this square with the 10 Commandments being moral Law? ((_Note: I assume all here recognize the 10 C being moral law thus impossible to do away with_)) Specifically, how does either a moral law "pass away" or how does Christ being our sabbath rest maintain it or otherwise?

Thanks,


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 6, 2007)

mangum said:


> Brother, could you elaborate on the bolded part please? A few things in particular. When you say "the Old Covenant Sabbaths have been abolished" are you referring to the ALL the [ceremonial] (lower case) sabbaths including the 4th commandment (upper case) Sabbath? And, could you please tell me what is meant by the often said "Jesus is our Sabbath rest"? I mean just brass tacks: what does this mean _exactly_.
> 
> And, how does this square with the 10 Commandments being moral Law? ((_Note: I assume all here recognize the 10 C being moral law thus impossible to do away with_)) Specifically, how does either a moral law "pass away" or how does Christ being our sabbath rest maintain it or otherwise?
> 
> Thanks,



I think my following post addressed this. And please afford me the grace that I am still working this out. 

It is best said by Bunyan, "From all this therefore I conclude, that there is a difference to be put between the morality of the law, and the ministration of it upon Sinai. The law, as to its morality was before; but as to this ministration, it was not till the church was with Moses, and he with the angels on Mount Sinai in the wilderness.

Now in the law, as moral, we conclude a time propounded, but no seventh day sabbath " 

And by Sabbaths I mean all the Sabbaths command by God of the seventh day, weeks, months, and years. 

And this may clear the many suspicisions that I am Antinomian as I agree with the following: 

"for that the time nor yet the day, was as to our holy sabbath, or rest, moral; but imposed with that whole ministration, as such, upon the church, until the time of reformation: which time being come, this ministration, as I said, as such, ceaseth; and the whole law, as to the morality of it, is delivered into the hand of Christ, who imposes it now also; but not as a law of works, nor as that ministration written and engrave in stones, but as a rule of life to those that have believed in him (1 Cor 9:21)." - John Bunyan

Keep in mind brother, at this point in Bunyan's discourse he is dealing with the seventh-day Sabbath as it is written in the Law.


----------



## Coram Deo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bunyan had many problems theologically so I would not hang on everything Bunyan had to say... Do not get me wrong as a Reformed Baptist I respect Bunyan but he had many flaws and I believe his views on the Sabbath are one of them. Regarding the Sabbath he differed with 99% of the Baptist of his day except the anabaptist, some who had many weird doctrines. He also differed with All the Reformers of his day on the Sabbath...






Reformed Baptist said:


> I think my following post addressed this. And please afford me the grace that I am still working this out.
> 
> It is best said by Bunyan, "From all this therefore I conclude, that there is a difference to be put between the morality of the law, and the ministration of it upon Sinai. The law, as to its morality was before; but as to this ministration, it was not till the church was with Moses, and he with the angels on Mount Sinai in the wilderness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 6, 2007)

In his book "Abounding Grace" he talks about what a profound sabbath breaker he was and how he had great conviction about it. Did his view change in later years??


----------



## Coram Deo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmm, interesting.... Sounds like he did......




Blueridge reformer said:


> In his book "Abounding Grace" he talks about waht a prfound sabbath breaker he was and how he had great conviction about it. Did his view change in later years??


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 6, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> In his book "Abounding Grace" he talks about what a profound sabbath breaker he was and how he had great conviction about it. Did his view change in later years??




I suggest you read his treatise.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 6, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Bunyan had many problems theologically so I would not hang on everything Bunyan had to say... Do not get me wrong as a Reformed Baptist I respect Bunyan but he had many flaws and I believe his views on the Sabbath are one of them. Regarding the Sabbath he differed with 99% of the Baptist of his day except the anabaptist, some who had many weird doctrines. He also differed with All the Reformers of his day on the Sabbath...



John Calvin, Zwingley, Luther et. I believe these men had many problems theologically....

Also, have you read Bunyan's position on the Sabbath?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 6, 2007)

Reformed Baptist said:


> I suggest you read his treatise.



I will. Thank you dear brother.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 6, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I will. Thank you dear brother.



Hopefully the suggestion didn't come accross the wrong way. I meant it in the way that I could not really answer the question. Given the idea of a Christian Sabbath is a foreign concept to me, it may be identical to my understanding of the Lord's Day and my confusion is mere semantics. 

Given the fact that Bunyan in is title tells he is providing "...PROOF, 
THAT THE FIRST DAY OF THE WEEK IS THE TRUE CHRISTIAN SABBATH." I doubt much of what he writes will be obnoxious to reformed folks. But maybe it will. It matters not whether the Reformed community like it or no, but what the Lord says, as do all my brethren which I am sure you are of a like mind.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 6, 2007)

Reformed Baptist said:


> Hopefully the suggestion didn't come accross the wrong way. I meant it in the way that I could not really answer the question. Given the idea of a Christian Sabbath is a foreign concept to me, it may be identical to my understanding of the Lord's Day and my confusion is mere semantics.
> 
> Given the fact that Bunyan in is title tells he is providing "...PROOF,
> THAT THE FIRST DAY OF THE WEEK IS THE TRUE CHRISTIAN SABBATH." I doubt much of what he writes will be obnoxious to reformed folks. But maybe it will. It matters not whether the Reformed community like it or no, but what the Lord says, as do all my brethren which I am sure you are of a like mind.



It did not come across the wrong way brother. I try to redeem my time, what little spare I have, in the reading of good christian matieral. Reading Bunyan is good christian matieral. I agree with Bunayan that it is the true christian sabbath.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.founders.org/fpress/decalog.html

Rich has a good discussion in this booklet on the Sabbath and the Colossians verse you are quoting above. 



Then you should also look at a few other articles that are in the Reformed Baptist Theological Review. 


http://www.rbtr.org/

*vl. 1.2 A Sabbath Remains.. The Place of Hebrews 4:9 in the New Testament's Witness to the Lord's Day by Robert P. Martin*
(Heb 4:9) There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God.

In it he notes the Word is used here is σαββατισμός and not κατάπαυσις
(rest). 
G4520
σαββατισμός
sabbatismos

This is an obscure term evidently that is used in just a few other places outside of the scriptures but used only once in the New Testament. Robert Martin says,



> "I think that is is of interest that "in each of these places the term [σαββατισμός] denotes the observance or celebration of the Sabbath," i.e., not "a Sabbath rest" as a state that is entered into but "a Sabbath-keeping" as a practice that is observed. This, of course, corresponds to the wod's morphology, for the suffix -μός indicates an action and not just a state. see A. T. Robertson, A Grammar of the Greek New Testament in Light of Historical Research (Nashville: Broadman Press, 1934), 151.


 Reformed Baptist Theological Review Vl. 1;2 p.5

obviously the article consists of the surrounding verses but it is a good read and quotes John Owen one of my faves. 



*Vl. 3.2 Bound to Keep the First Day- Covenant Theology, the Moral Law, and the Sabbath among the first English Paricular Baptists by James Rennihan.*

Get these and you will see some good teaching on the Christian Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 6, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> http://www.founders.org/fpress/decalog.html
> 
> Rich has a good discussion in this booklet on the Sabbath and the Colossians verse you are quoting above.
> 
> ...




thanks brother


----------

